# ( علم الانسان ما لم يعلم )



## salah_design (24 ديسمبر 2010)

الزخرفة في اعلى التصميم ليست من اعمالي وانما وضعتها من باب التجميل اما الاية فمن عمل يدي ولله الحمد
ارجو ان ينال القبول 
تحياتي للجميع


----------



## منى مون (24 ديسمبر 2010)

يسلمو استاذ صلاح عمل جميل


----------



## salah_design (24 ديسمبر 2010)

منى مون قال:


> يسلمو استاذ صلاح عمل جميل


اشكر مرورك 
تقبلي تحياتي


----------



## mohamedsinger (22 يناير 2011)

جميله جدا تسلم


----------



## salah_design (22 يناير 2011)

mohamedsinger قال:


> جميله جدا تسلم


من كل قلبي ارسل لك كل المحبة والاحترام


----------



## أبو مدنى (6 أبريل 2011)

جميله جدا سلمت يداك


----------



## salah_design (4 مايو 2011)

أبو مدنى قال:


> جميله جدا سلمت يداك


تسلم اخي ابو مدني واشكرك على تواصلك
واقول ان عيونك التي ترى فيها هي الجميله
تقبل تحياتي


----------

